# Kulan: Knightfall's Shackled City Legacy PbP Game [OOC] (Game Cancelled)



## Knightfall (Apr 14, 2017)

This is the primary Out Of Character thread for my Shackled City Legacy pbp game. Below are some important links.

Here is the In Character thread, the Campaign Guide thread, and the Rogues Gallery thread.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 15, 2017)

Part two is nearly done. It will go up tonight.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 15, 2017)

[MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], [MENTION=6855223]MacConnell[/MENTION], [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], [MENTION=6790669]Tellerian Hawke[/MENTION], and [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION].

Part Two is up. I will now wait for you guys.


----------



## Thateous (Apr 15, 2017)

Acknowledged!

Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Scotley (Apr 17, 2017)

Excellent, on my way to check it out.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 18, 2017)

Sorry for the late reply, Easter isn't over at my house until Tuesday morning (today), because we still have family get-togethers on Easter Monday 

I will go check it out


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 18, 2017)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Sorry for the late reply, Easter isn't over at my house until Tuesday morning (today), because we still have family get-togethers on Easter Monday
> 
> I will go check it out



No worries, it was a busy Easter for me too.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 20, 2017)

FYI, I owe a player in my AD&D 2E game over on The Piazza a post. So, in order, I'm going to write a post for that game then the Bluffside game (also on The Piazza) and then you guys. Thus, I likely won't get more replies up until tomorrow. It will depend how much energy I have left.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 21, 2017)

More replies tomorrow (as long as I can get on the forums). They do seem to be working faster now.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 22, 2017)

New post is up.


----------



## Thateous (Apr 22, 2017)

Poop my post never went. No wonder I wasn't subscribed.

Sent from my SM-G955U using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 23, 2017)

More replies on Monday. Working on encounter stuff and playing around with PC Gen today.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 27, 2017)

Hoping to get another reply up some time soon, but I've been feeling a bit sick lately, so might not be until Saturday. Now, time for a snooze.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 29, 2017)

Working on my next reply right now. I'm working on it in between breaks in the Oilers game, so it likely won't go up until the game is over.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 29, 2017)

Finished and posted.


----------



## Knightfall (May 3, 2017)

Look for a new update either tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Knightfall (May 5, 2017)

I've finished my latest replies for my Bluffside pbp game over on The Piazza. Now, you guys are next in the queue for an update.


----------



## Knightfall (May 5, 2017)

It's ugly hot outside right now (28 degree C/82.4 degree F), and I'm melting right now. It's day like this I really wish my apartment had air conditioning.

So, my next update might not go up until tomorrow or Sunday since those days will be a bit better. I'm feeling quite drained. I might take a nap and conserve energy. After I drink a lot more water.


----------



## Knightfall (May 6, 2017)

My next update is partially done and will go up before the end of the day. (Knock on wood.) I was hoping to have it done last night but the Oilers game went into double overtime. Note that today is Free Comic Book Day, so I won't be around for most of the morning and afternoon. (Plus I want to get to the farmers' market today too.)


----------



## Knightfall (May 7, 2017)

Post added. It turned into just a quick one. I'm really tired from all of today's activities.


----------



## JustinCase (May 10, 2017)

I'm not sure how to get Brother Pi in touch with the others, yet. Having something of a writers block in that regard.


----------



## Knightfall (May 11, 2017)

JustinCase said:


> I'm not sure how to get Brother Pi in touch with the others, yet. Having something of a writers block in that regard.



Well, my latest post for you might lead you towards at least one of the other characters.


----------



## Knightfall (May 22, 2017)

I'll try to get you guys a reply either very late tonight or sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall (May 23, 2017)

It was very warm today and spent most of the day being very uncomfortable. (Possible bursitis flare up.) It's going to be a very hot day tomorrow, so I doubt I'll get the psot done and posted until Wednesday, which is going to be way cooler.

Heading off to bed soon. Very sore.


----------



## JustinCase (May 23, 2017)

No worries. Take care of yourself first.


----------



## Knightfall (May 23, 2017)

JustinCase said:


> No worries. Take care of yourself first.



Thanks. I just booked physio for tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall (May 27, 2017)

New psot is finally up. Sorry it took so long. My pain issues are bit better, but I'm still very uncomfortable when sitting for long periods. This post will be it for me tonight.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 13, 2017)

I will start working on replies for you guys sometime in the next few days.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2017)

We await your next post with bated breath.


----------



## Thateous (Jun 15, 2017)

Scotley said:


> We await your next post with bated breath.



Hmm, Warcraft 3 Naga siren...


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 15, 2017)

Scotley said:


> We await your next post with bated breath.



FYI, I'm going to split my next two replies between Oleander & Brother Pi and Bravec, Kane, & Dorin respectively. I'm hoping to get the first one up sometime tonight and the second one tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 16, 2017)

Post up for Oleander and Brother Pi. It's still early, so I might get the other one started tonight, but I'm going to take a nap first.


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 16, 2017)

Spellcraft Check: Skill = 5
DC: 20

Skill: 1d20 *11* + 5 = 16

Fail.









*OOC:*


I noticed on my character record that I have not filled in saving throw stats. I need to fix that.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 17, 2017)

[MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], did you decide which bonus languages to select for your PC?


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 17, 2017)

New post up for Bravec, Dorin, and Kane.


----------



## Thateous (Jun 17, 2017)

Knightfall said:


> [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], did you decide which bonus languages to select for your PC?




I have Draconic, Abyssal, and Goblin


----------



## Thateous (Jun 18, 2017)

Oh lord, just checked the Rogues Gallery and didn't see my character. Dropped the ball through the floor on that one. Fixing it ASAP.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 18, 2017)

Thateous said:


> Oh lord, just checked the Rogues Gallery and didn't see my character. Dropped the ball through the floor on that one. Fixing it ASAP.



You had posted it in one of the other threads, and I downloaded the PDF, but it didn't list Dorin's languages on it. But, I do appreciate you putting it on the Rogues Gallery thread. Thanks!


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 18, 2017)

Thateous said:


> I have Draconic, Abyssal, and Goblin



[sblock="Additional Info for Dorin"]Since you picked goblin as one of Dorin's languages, he is able to figure out what one set of the scrawled scripts says: "Snerk smells like beetle dung!"[/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 25, 2017)

FYI, I've uploaded a view NPC portraits to help envision the characters the PCs are dealing with: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...P-Game/page4&p=7150876&viewfull=1#post7150876

I won't do this for every character, but I wanted to present some visuals for you guys.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm still waiting to see what Oleander knows (he rolled a skill check) before posting again for Brother Pi.


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 29, 2017)

JustinCase said:


> I'm still waiting to see what Oleander knows (he rolled a skill check) before posting again for Brother Pi.




Me too.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 29, 2017)

JustinCase said:


> I'm still waiting to see what Oleander knows (he rolled a skill check) before posting again for Brother Pi.



Hmm, I'd forgotten about that roll. Thanks for the reminder.



MacConnell said:


> Me too.



*Sweet oil of Vitriol:* Oleander remembers one very important aspect of sweet oil of vitriol, it is a highly flammable liquid. It wouldn't take much for the oil to ignite, even trace amounts of it. An open flame could cause the remaining oil (or the vapor in the air) to ignite but even naturally high temperatures could ignite the oil. (It's not a hot day, so the suns rays likely won't ignite it.) Vapor formed from the oil is heavier than air, so it can collect low to the ground. The oil's vapor may travel considerable distances to ignition sources, which does not need to be an open flame. If any of the vapors have traveled down towards Crater Lake, they could come into contact with any sort of explosive source, such as a forge or cooking fire. If so, then BOOM!

The oil is a powerful drug that is highly intoxicating but is also used by healers (without magical skills) to induce sleep in patients who are in pain, which helps the healer deal with deadly wounds (until a cleric can be found). As a drug, it doesn't cause withdrawal, but those that become addicted to the oil crave it and the will to consume more of it is high. On the streets, addicts often refer to the liquid as ethereal oil. Those addicted to the oil are said to be suffering from etheromania.

FYI, your latest post is based on what is happening with the other three PCs. That isn't where Brother Pi and Oleander are in the city. They are looking at a different building that was vandalized.


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 29, 2017)

Ah, ok. I am having a bit of difficulty keeping track of who is where. I cannot delete the previous post, but you can.


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 29, 2017)

Nevermind on that delete. I will edit the post to reflect current information.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 27, 2017)

Just making sure that [MENTION=6855223]MacConnell[/MENTION] and [MENTION=6790669]Tellerian Hawke[/MENTION] know that I haven't abandoned this game (or the Bluffside game on The Piazza). I already posted in the Crow God game for the others playing in this game. (FYI, for Mac and T.H., did you guys see my last post for the Bluffside game? I updated it about two weeks ago. I haven't checked it in a while since it has been to hot to turn on my PC.)

I've been having to deal with ongoing heatwaves and problems with my allergies and asthma (plus some chronic pain flareups). July is always a hard month for me, and I spend as much time as I can at the malls in order to escape the heat and pollen. Today will be another one of those days and maybe the next two days as well.


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 27, 2017)

Ironically, all games seem to have taken a lull at the moment. I am a patient man. Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 6, 2017)

New post up for the PCs under the dock looking at the nasty mucks. A second one will go up in  bit for the other two PCs dealing with the oil of Vitriol.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 6, 2017)

Second reply is now up.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 22, 2017)

One post is up. Another one coming up tonight.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 29, 2017)

New post up that will bring the PCs together.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2017)

Nothing like an explosion to bring friends together...


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 31, 2017)

FYI, instead of rolling damage for this scene, the damage the fire does will be average, so... 2.5 X 3 = 7.5 (rounded down to 7). So, on a successful save, the initial flames do only 3 points of damage on a successful Reflex save.


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 31, 2017)

*OOC:*


I may be out of pocket for a bit. With the hurricane going through Texas, I am crazy busy with work. I'll post as soon as I can.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 31, 2017)

Hope all is well with you and yours. The news makes it look pretty grim. We are finally getting what's left of Harvey here in Memphis and just the week old leftovers are enough to let us know Texas caught hell.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 4, 2017)

FYI, I've been feeling rotten for the last few days. Updates are going to have to wait.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 6, 2017)

Understood. Take your time and when you feel up to it I'll be here.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 11, 2017)

While I'm still not 100% healthy, my goal for this week is to start writing updates again. {Finger's Crossed}


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 23, 2017)

Next update will hopefully be before Monday.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 7, 2017)

I'll be away from any internet connection next week. As I am generally only online on week days, that means that after tomorrow I'll be unable to post until Monday December 18th. The DM should feel free to play my character as an NPC until my return. 

I'm posting this for all my current games, so possibly you'll see this message more often if we're in several games together.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 19, 2017)

I believe I can pick up playing in this game after Christmas.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 19, 2017)

I believe I can pick up playing in this game again after Christmas if you will have me.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm still around and eager to continue as well.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 13, 2018)

ATTN: [MENTION=6855223]MacConnell[/MENTION] [MENTION=6790669]Tellerian Hawke[/MENTION]

FYI, this game isn't dead, but it will remain on hiatus until after I finish up my Crow God game. I just can't handle running so many games at once. If you guys want, you can join the Crow God game with new PCs. The current group is at a point where their characters are about to go up a level (I think).

Here is the In Character thread with the current story line: Knightfall's Aerie of the Crow God [Kulan] (IC)

If neither of you are interested, it's no big deal. I just thought I'd offer.


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 13, 2018)

We are both still active members here on EN World. I am running 2 games and playing in 2 others.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 12, 2019)

*UPDATE:* Still on hiatus for the for the foreseeable future, especially now with the Bluffside game moving over here from The Piazza. If this game comes back, I'd likely reboot it with new players added to any of the previous players who want to keep going.

But, that will have to wait for now.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 12, 2019)

My Realmsian Dragonstar game would get first crack at coming back since that one began before this one.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 24, 2019)

Thanks for the update. I'm trying to get acclimated to the new world order here. So there is no dice roller and we are using Coyote Code? I just finally figured out how to get to the the list of threads I'm following.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 24, 2019)

Scotley said:


> Thanks for the update. I'm trying to get acclimated to the new world order here. So there is no dice roller and we are using Coyote Code? I just finally figured out how to get to the the list of threads I'm following.



If you prefer to use Coyote Code, that's fine.

And yeah, the new format is a bit daunting at first, but overall, the site is running a lot smoother. It's faster and is now secure. I do wish there was a black background, but it's not first priority for Morrus. We'll get one eventually. 

And yes, for now, the Shackled City Legacy game is on hiatus. I'm only running my Bluffside and Crow God games here on EN World right now. Bluffside has come over from The Piazza and has a mix of the old PCs from there and some new PCs. (It has just started up anew and we're still in the first scene. you have the option to join, if you want. Both JustinCase and Scott DeWar are playing, as is Neurotic.)


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 24, 2019)

BTW @Scotley,

If you are interested in joining the Bluffside game, here's a link to the start of the Campaign Guide and Rogues Gallery on my Kanpur: The Ancient Lands thread. Like I said, we've just begun.

Here are both the In-Character and Out-Of-Character threads...









						Kulan: Knightfall's Crisis in Bluffside Game [IC]
					

World of Kulan: Crisis in Bluffside Game   Big Tim stands, once again, waiting. This time, however, the man he's come to know as Relgar Aspergim waits with him — not that drafter-wizard appears put out by waiting. He has a book to scribble in and formulas rolling around in his head. The time...




					www.enworld.org
				












						Kulan: Knightfall's Crisis in Bluffside Game [OOC]
					

Here is the OOC thread for my reboot of my old Western Kanpur | Bluffside Campaign that was running over on The Piazza. The game stalled over there, but with the refresh of EN World, I'm eager to get it restarted here.  Right now, I have two confirmed players: @Scott DeWar and @Tellerian Hawke...




					www.enworld.org
				




If you got too much on your plate, it's no problem. You have a standing invitation to join the group at a later date.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 25, 2019)

Sounds like a good crew over there. I expect I can find room for one more. May take me a couple days to read up.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 26, 2019)

Scotley said:


> Sounds like a good crew over there. I expect I can find room for one more. May take me a couple days to read up.



Cool. I'll pencil you in.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2019)

Excellent. Started to look a bit, what does the group need?


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 27, 2019)

Scotley said:


> Excellent. Started to look a bit, what does the group need?



The first post of the OOC thread has the makeup of the group: 3.5 - Kulan: Knightfall's Crisis in Bluffside Game [OOC]

There is already a lot of magical power in the group (two rogue/wizards, a cleric/warlock, and a human paragon/wizard), as well as an urban ranger and a fighter. There is also an NPC cleric/fighter who will be backup when needed.

The group doesn't have a pure cleric or rogue and @Tellerian Hawke's half-ogre PC is the only pure fighter in the group. (Right now, @JustinCase's kobold urban ranger is his frontline backup, although Custodio [the NPC] could work up front too.)

So, I'd say go cleric, rogue or fighter. Hmm, paladin?   

Most of the alignments are lawful and/or neutral with one CG character and the NPC who is NG. Note that I prefer rogues to not be LG and rangers to be partially neutral for World of Kulan.

The group has an Urban Ranger so why not an Urban Druid, if you have access to the DRAGON Compendium hardcover. And you can pick just about any class from UA.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 1, 2019)

Mmmm, I haven't played a paladin in a long time. I think I'll give it a shot. Will set to work!


----------

